# KG rumor



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

According to the Chicago Tribune, Minnesota would listen to offers of three starters and a first round draft pick for KG. How about Zach, Darius, Przbilla (yes, I hate to give him up, he's my favoriite player on the Blazers, but I don't think they'd take it without one guy with a lowpaying contract) and our first round pick; they would also give their first round pick back to us (assuming they have one).


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes please!

1- Telfair
2- Outlaw
3- Patterson/Khryapa
4- Garnett
5- Ratliff

I don't know how many games this team would win, but hell, that would be a fun team to watch! You cant deny KG's passion for the game either.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

OK by me. Seems pretty simple - limited downside.

KG takes care of the Superstar we have needed for end game situations. He leads in rebounding and scoring. We build around Telfair and KG and Outlaw.

Done.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I would rather give them Theo in that deal then Joel. And somehow give them Anderson, too.

Do the salaries work, though?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd rather give them Theo too, but i'd doubt they'd take, this would be a rebuilding move for them. I don't know about the salaries, but i assume with all the pieces we have we could do it somehow.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd like to believe this rumor is true, but I really doubt it. You just dont trade guys like KG, never (or at least you shouldnt).

How about a sign and trade that involved SAR? And maybe they'd like NVE's non gauranteed contract with Theo. I doubt they'd be interested in Miles.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Zach, Darius and Ruben.... with DA thrown in :rofl:


I have my doubts its true


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Sign me up too. I don't know if Minne really wants to trade KG, but if they did, Portland would be one of the few teams that could make a good offer. Zach, Joel and Miles is an instant starting front line that is very young. And Joel is the only one I would really hate to lose in the trade, but Minne would probably love to have him back home.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

KG would have to pull a Shaq on the t-wolves organization for this to be true. In other words, don't get your hopes up. Also, players are rarely traded within conference (which I don't see why it matters, all roads to the NBA title involve beating the best teams anyways. Playing a specific player 2 extra times in the regular season and possibly in the playoffs is not worth taking a worse deal).

That being said, I certainly hope management would do everything they could to get this done if it somehow did happen. I just think its the media being the media in the offseason.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Unfortunately, KG likes to play small forward and Outlaw plays small forward, so it's not going to work.



Kidding, I'm kidding!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

KG and Flip - together again in Portland!! :biggrin:


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

At a minimun you would have to give them prospects such as Telfair, and Outlaw plus matching salaires. If they trade KG they are in full rebuilding mode. Dream on..........


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

osman said:


> At a minimun you would have to give them prospects such as Telfair, and Outlaw plus matching salaires. If they trade KG they are in full rebuilding mode. Dream on..........


How do you figure that Zach, Miles and Joel are not prospects? What a shame to be 21 and washed up with no future.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

Don't be surprised to hear Kevin Garnett mumbling about his future address. The rumors around the NBA now are Minnesota would take a Shaq-like deal--three starters and a draft pick--for Garnett.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

I think Rahim,Patterson,Przy AND #5 or better for Garnett is a good deal. I think its a lot better then what the Lakers got for Shaq and SHaq is better then KG.
C-KG
PF-Zach
SF-Miles
SG-Outlaw
PG-Bassy
:drool:

Ok is the dream over yet?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

osman said:


> At a minimun you would have to give them prospects such as Telfair, and Outlaw plus matching salaires. If they trade KG they are in full rebuilding mode. Dream on..........


If Miami only gave up BG,Caron, and Lamar for SHAQ, then why should we give up Outlaw and Telfair? No dice.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

DA, Ruben, Darius and Rahim and a 2nd rounder would be nice

all capable of being a starter.... even DA. DA may get instantly healthy if he goes to another team


I do not want to deal Telfair, Sergai, Viktor, Travis or Joel :nonono:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

Bob, no matter what we offer, I think we have to let the draft pick go...or atl east swap picks with Minny,which wouldn't be so bad. I highly doubt we would deal Telfair for hardly anyone right now.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'd like to believe this rumor is true, but I really doubt it. You just dont trade guys like KG, never (or at least you shouldnt).
> 
> How about a sign and trade that involved SAR? And maybe they'd like NVE's non gauranteed contract with Theo. I doubt they'd be interested in Miles.


This is the closest idea I've seen yet and pretty much what I was thinking would be the only way. Something like a re-signed Reef, NVE, Joel, the #5 pick and Miles (or Patterson if they prefer). If we can make the money work, we could also take back another contract.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gambitnut said:


> This is the closest idea I've seen yet and pretty much what I was thinking would be the only way. Something like a re-signed Reef, NVE, Joel, the #5 pick and Miles (or Patterson if they prefer). If we can make the money work, we could also take back another contract.


That would be an unreal deal for our team. KG AND Zach on the frontline together would be allsome. Zach and KG are similar offensive players. We could exploit any matchups. KG and Zach both can dominate the paint and both can take thier men outside and shoot over the top of them. Not to mention, we would never lose a defensive rebound and get so many more opportunities on the offensive glass.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> That would be an unreal deal for our team. KG AND Zach on the frontline together would be allsome. Zach and KG are similar offensive players. We could exploit any matchups. KG and Zach both can dominate the paint and both can take thier men outside and shoot over the top of them. Not to mention, we would never lose a defensive rebound and get so many more opportunities on the offensive glass.


If Minnesota insists, we could give them Zach instead or Reef then re-sign Reef for ourselves. The only reason I didn't suggest that instead is because I thought it would be harder to make the money work.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

I am so torn. I don't know if I would be for taking KG for all of that. I wouldn't mind dumping Randolph or Rahim and Patterson or Miles. It is the Joel part that gets me. That and giving up our pick (maybe swap picks with the T-Wolves.) I would really like to see a Przybilla/Garnett front line. That would be spectacular to watch. So many shots would get blocked. :thand: Hell throw the bum Ratliff in there too, even Frahm, just let me keep the Thrilla. :banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

I can't wait to see what RP McMurphy or hobojoe have to say about these ideas...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

Zach will be BYC on July 1, making it more difficult to send, but possible

I am all for sending out Zach or Rahim, as long as we clear out some SF overcrowding

Lets not overpay for him, despite him being a MVP.... afterall he is 29 this month... not old... not exactly a young buck either... just right... slightly older than Rahim



lets make it a S&T with Troy Hudson + KG


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

Has anyone emailed J.Nash about the rumor regarding the T-Wolves wanting compensation for Flip?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

I love KG.

I love his personality on the court.

I love the type of game he has.

KG is a bball SuperStar in every sense of the word.

Before he signed his contract extension, I wanted the Blazers to try to trade for him.

If KG is in play, you go to KG and find out if he has ANY interest in coming to Portland.

If KG, for some odd reason, wants badly to go to Portland, and will "force" Minny into a trade, then Portland pulls a Miami and offers the equivalent value: Some good (Odom), Some bad (Brian Grant), and some eh (Caron Butler).

If KG won't threaten the Wolves with bad play to force a move, the Blazers would have to knock the Wolves socks off AND beat out other team's offers. That is a lot harder to pull off.

The Wolves would look to trade KG for another big star. It would seem, if the rumor has any merit (which is unlikely), they don't see any possiblities there, which is why they are asking for 3 starters (not a star), and a pick.

The Blazers don't have a star, but have a lot of interesting pieces to offer. I would go as far as to say to the Wolves, take your pick, except you can't have Telfair AND our Lotto pick. It is one or the other.

KG is one of a handful of NBA players that by themselves get me to buy tickets. I think he would fill a lot of seats in the Rose Garden. Go get him Blazers!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

If this deal becomes available it is a no brainer. If you ever get a chance to trade 3 "normal" grade NBA players for a superstar, you pull the trigger, the only guys that I would have second thoughts about on this team are Outlaw and Sebastien, but that would not stop me from pulling the trigger on this one.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

why not use nve? 

nve, sar, ruben/miles, ritchie frahm for KG?


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

Im drooling


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

To make it work with the CBA this is the kind of deal we would have to look at....

Portland Trades
Nick Van Exel 12.7mil
Zach Randolph 10.6mil/5.3mil (BYC)
Darius Miles 6.75mil
Joel Pryzbilla 1.76mil
Draft Pick

Total Out 32.26mil
Max can take in with Zachs BYC 30.58mil

Minnesota Trades
Kevin Garnet 18mil
Sam Cassell 6.1mil
Micahel Olowakandi 5.9mil 

Total out 30mil
Max can take in 34.6mil


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

The only way I could see us getting KG is if we offered Telfair and our top 5 pick to go along with Zach and Outlaw/Khryapa which wouldnt leave a lot to put around KG. Teams like Boston, NJ and Washington can offer two all-stars or an all-star and good young players. We simply can't match that. It's nice to dream though...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

If I had a dime for every Garnett to Portland dream posted here I'd be rich.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*



Paxil said:


> If I had a dime for every Garnett to Portland dream posted here I'd be rich.


If I had a dime for every negative natterer post "educating" the world about it, I would be rich too.

If you don't ask, you WILL NEVER RECIEVE.

Those that fail to dream, and fail to ask for what they want ARE GUARANTEED NEVER TO GET IT.

I am sure there were Miami fans two years ago telling other Miami fans that were dreaming up ways to get a good team to stop dreaming and get a life. Of course any sensible person knows there is absoutely no way to go from Lotto crap team to anything decent without years of pain and hardship and rebuilding and youth development. Without a #1 pick and Duncan sitting there, what was the point in dreaming?

If you are not interested in threads like this, I can understand that. Next time, just zoom on by. Nothing for you to see here.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*

bet the wright brothers were told a million times to stop thier "project", guess they show all those nay-sayers.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota rumors*



Masbee said:


> If I had a dime for every negative natterer post "educating" the world about it, I would be rich too.
> 
> If you don't ask, you WILL NEVER RECIEVE.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is like playing the lottery. People always say that you shouldn't waste your money because the odds are horrible, I respond by saying that your odds are much worse if you don't play.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Along these lines ?

Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
1st rounder 2005
Nick Van Exel
6-1 PG from Cincinnati
11.1 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.3 apg in 30.6 minutes 
Derek Anderson
6-5 SG from Kentucky
9.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 26.3 minutes 
Zach Randolph
6-9 PF from Michigan State
18.9 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.9 minutes 
Travis Outlaw
6-9 SF from Starkville MS HS
5.4 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.4 minutes 
Incoming 
Troy Hudson
6-1 PG from Southern Illinois
8.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 21.9 minutes 
Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy HS (IL)
22.2 ppg, 13.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 38.0 minutes 
Wally Szczerbiak
6-7 SF from Miami
15.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +1.9 ppg, +1.2 rpg, and +1.9 apg. 


Minnesota Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Troy Hudson
6-1 PG from Southern Illinois
8.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 3.6 apg in 21.9 minutes 
Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy HS (IL)
22.2 ppg, 13.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 38.0 minutes 
Wally Szczerbiak
6-7 SF from Miami
15.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 31.6 minutes 
Incoming 
1st rounder 2005
Nick Van Exel
6-1 PG from Cincinnati
11.1 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 4.3 apg in 30.6 minutes 
Derek Anderson
6-5 SG from Kentucky
9.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 26.3 minutes 
Zach Randolph
6-9 PF from Michigan State
18.9 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.9 minutes 
Travis Outlaw
6-9 SF from Starkville MS HS
5.4 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -1.9 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and -1.9 apg.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

If I were Minnesota...just for the sake of staying competitive and selling tickets (which is needed in that region), I would want some super-star caliber players in return. At the very least, an all-star or two, perhaps with some prospects as well.

Honestly, I do think that we do have the chips, whether it be our Pick, Miles, Randolph, Pryz, NVE..etc to possibly lure him over. However, if they are looking to get some "superstar" names, then other teams might beat us out.

For example, other teams that could be in the running include New Jersey and Washington.

New Jersey could send Carter (preferred over Jefferson) along with Krystic, a pick....who knows what else. Washinton could send two of their three big players in Jamison, Hughes and Arenas (along with some more compensation).

Just like the situation was with O'Neal last year...I think we stand a chance for a big trade. Heck, we definately would have had better returning talent to LAL than what Miami provided. Anyways...I think other teams may now be in better competition to send good packages due to getting players last year (such as Washinton w/ Jamison and New Jersey w/ Carter). 

I think they'll want an established name in Minnesota to help sell tickets. Vince Carter, with the way he finished the season, could certainly be a likely candidate.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Perfection said:


> Washinton could send two of their three big players in Jamison, Hughes and Arenas (along with some more compensation).


Washington would be stupid to make that deal. I love KG’s game but that would be crazy. Arenas a top 3 guard, Jamison is injured right now but a very good SF. Hughes is a very good SG. They would *never* offer that trade. I would trade any current 2 blazers for Arenas.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

i agree with rw, washington would be pretty idiotic if they gave up 2 of there top 3 for garnett


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

RW#30 said:


> Washington would be stupid to make that deal. I love KG’s game but that would be crazy. Arenas a top 3 guard, Jamison is injured right now but a very good SF. Hughes is a very good SG. They would *never* offer that trade. I would trade any current 2 blazers for Arenas.



Which is why I wasn't really thinking that Arenas would be part of any possible trade...I think that he's too untouchable to Washington...then Hughes...then Jamison.

I was thinking more of Jamison and Hughes would be involved. 

That would give Washinton Arenas + KG + Brown.....

that would be tough for Washington to swallow though...the loss of those two guys.

My main point is that there are other teams that could also offer a really good value to get an MVP caliber big man.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

JFizzleRaider said:


> i agree with rw, washington would be pretty idiotic if they gave up 2 of there top 3 for garnett



I totally understand....but what if it was something more complicated...involving Wally + KG for .....

You get the idea. I'm not talking a straight up deal. I'm talking about bring star power to the trade on both sides. Washington definately has "star-power" chips to work with.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is the link to that rumor in case anyone wants to read it....



> Don't be surprised to hear Kevin Garnett mumbling about his future address. The rumors around the NBA now are Minnesota would take a Shaq-like deal--three starters and a draft pick--for Garnett.


Sam Smith Column


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sam Smith.... enough said


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm thinking Telfair needs to be involved, but if he is we could probably get Troy Hudson. I think Minny would rather have SAR then ZBO. SAR will be cheaper and not have the BYC issues.

SAR, NVE, Telfair, Outlaw and the #5 for KG and Hudson

Joel Ratliff
Zbo
KG Miles Khryapa Patterson
Monia DA
Hudson

SF looks crowded but you can throw KG in at any position really, although its best if he doesn't have to play point, even though he has before.

Man I love that lineup, and we still give Minny quite a bit, they might take a glance at it. If they didn't want Telfair to badly we could keep him and not get Hudson, but you gotta do whatever it takes to get that deal done.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

no telfair? no thanks
give them DA instead or miles


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Something to consider... Sure, other teams could offer bigger names, but why would they want to? 

If Washington traded Arenas, Hughes, and whoever else, what kind of team would they have? A crappy one...

Same goes for most teams. Not many clubs could pull off what Miami did. They traded for Shaq and kept their best player. That is what we would have to do in order to make the trade worth it. 

Why mortgage our future for KG? I love his game, I think he's one of the best of all-time, but if we have to deal half our team to get him... The name Keke Vandeweghe comes to mind...

It's also my understanding that Zach is virtually untradable until after next season because of his base year status. 

If figure we would have to make it worth the Wolves while to be trading KG. So...

How about if we traded

sign-and-trade Reef
Darius Miles
Ruben Patterson
Nick Van Exel
and our #1

for 

Kevin Garnett
Sam Cassell
and whatever filler is necessary

Basically what we're offering them is:

Reef --- a stable scorer who can step in immediately and provide points and boards. 

Miles --- A young talent who is still only 24 and has shown flashes of potential. If given a starting spot and some actual encouragment he might flourish.

Patterson --- A hungry guy who has earned a fresh start.

Van Exel --- Cap relief and a chance to get Cassell off their team. 

#1 overall pick --- a chance to add some more youth at whatever position they need most. Probably point guard. 

The Blazers get probably the best forward in the game right now, and Sam Cassell, who hopefully could step into the backup point guard role for us. 

I see the Blazers running with a lineup of

Telfair, Cassell
Outlaw, Monia, Anderson
Garnett, Khyrapa
Randolph, Garnett, Ratliff
Przybilla, Ratliff, Ha

Zach played some of his best basketball when Sheed was still here. Together they were killing teams. Opponents couldn't focus on Zach, so he was getting a lot of garbage points. I think KG could come in and fill a similar role. 

It's just a matter of whether or not the Wolves are serious about trading KG. Overall I think Reef (if he'd do it), Darius, and the #1 pick SHOULD be enough to get Garnett. I think that's more talent than the Lakers got for Shaq last summer...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I would hate to give up Miles,but this is the best trade I have seen for KG so far. I think if that trade went down,we'd have to be the fv's in the NW in 06.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> It's just a matter of whether or not the Wolves are serious about trading KG. Overall I think Reef (if he'd do it), Darius, and the #1 pick SHOULD be enough to get Garnett. I think that's more talent than the Lakers got for Shaq last summer...


Well we can break it down...

The best player in each deal was Reef and Odom. I would give Odom an edge, but not a definitive one. Miles is better then Caron Butlter flat out as is Ruben Patterson. Nick Van Exel not only is better then Brian Grant, but his contract is much more cap friendly. Throw in the fact that the #5 pick is much higher then the pick LA got....Minny would be dumb to pass on this offer IF Kg demanded a trade.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I just feel like we should keep our core of Telfair, Outlaw, Viktor, and Randolph together. We have enough talent right now that we should be able to pull off a major trade and still keep our team in tact for the most part. 

Adding a guy like KG wouldn't help at all if we have to destroy the team to do it. 

I also feel like giving up the draft pick woudln't be that big of a loss. This draft class really doesn't impress me that much.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Well we can break it down...
> 
> The best player in each deal was Reef and Odom. I would give Odom an edge, but not a definitive one. Miles is better then Caron Butlter flat out as is Ruben Patterson. Nick Van Exel not only is better then Brian Grant, but his contract is much more cap friendly. Throw in the fact that the #5 pick is much higher then the pick LA got....Minny would be dumb to pass on this offer IF Kg demanded a trade.


 There are some differences that you are not taking into account. Shaq is not only older, but his body is degrading more rapidly then KG's, or at least that's the worry. Teams were afraid to go after the 30 million dollar man and have him not be able to play, but KG has been very healthy his entire NBA life. Another difference is KG is much more profitable and marketable then Shaq. They are both superstars, but for some reason people identify much more with KG then they do with Shaq, and that is a draw. Although, both players both have star power and would bring fans to the game. 

Another big difference is that the reason LA "needed" to trade Shaq does not exist in Minny. LA had two superstars who hated eachother, and had to get rid of one. They chose one horse(the wrong one) and that dictated that they had to get rid of Shaq, it was not just KG demanding a trade, but a two superstar system that would fall apart if one was not sent away.

Also, just because the Lakers took the Miami deal does not mean that was the best deal that was on the table or that they should have accepted the deal. Especially following the LA/Miami deal, I suppose that we see the TWolves demand more in a trade even if KG demands to be traded. Ultimatly, the decision is the TWolves.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If this rumor has any merit at all... try to get Hudson as well as KG

thin out the SF ranks and throw them a bone or two and get ur dun'


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I can't wait to see what RP McMurphy or hobojoe have to say about these ideas...


 I think that almost every trade posted in here is completely laughable, and you guys saying I'd hate to give up so and so. Just so everyone knows, we're talking about Kevin Garnett here. One more time -- Kevin Garnett. Obviously it'll take three of the best players on the Blazers and the 1st rounder. But still, the chances of Garnett even being traded aren't tremendously high, even if he is it won't be to Portland and you can quote me on that.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*



hobojoe said:


> But still, the chances of Garnett even being traded aren't tremendously high, even if he is it won't be to Portland and you can quote me on that.


Pretty safe bet, for a lot of reasons already mentioned here.

If Garnett were on the market, the Blazers should be ready to give them anything and everything they would want, but it probably won't be enough because ultimately, we are lacking an all-star or anyone who would put fans in the seats.

The closest thing we have to an all-star is Zach (or Shareef). Zach has injury and contract issues and Shareef isn't young enough for a full-on rebuild... nor would he probably sign on to be traded to a rebuilding team.

The closest thing we have to a ticket draw is Darius Miles and his value is at an all-time low due to apparent motivation problems.

We do have a very high pick and some nice prospects though in Telfair, Outlaw, Khryapa, Monia, but other teams would probably be able to offer better ones.

In the end, I think the type of deal that they would sign on for with Portland, if any, could be potentially crippling - but possibly be worth it in the end. You would have to give up (IMO)...

Zach or Shareef (no Shareef if they are doing a full rebuild)

+

Miles or Outlaw (Outlaw if it's a full rebuild, Miles if they want to compete)

+ 

Telfair or #1 pick (Depends on who they like better, Telfair or Paul, Williams, Felton to be their future point... maybe they need both and take a big man)

+

NVE (for relief)

+

Przybilla

+ 

Khryapa or Monia (Whoever they like best)

They should be willing to take back any or all of Cassell, Wally, Kandi...

Maybe this would be realistic (but perhaps still not enough?)

Randolph (or Shareef)
Outlaw
NVE
Khryapa (or Monia)
Przybilla
#1 pick

for

Garnett
Wally

This gives them prospects (Outlaw, #1, Khryapa), some cap relief in dumping Garnett and Wally's huge deals, and a guy who can fill it up up front along with a defensive center. They might be able to get under the cap to re-sign Przy - if not, he would still be a valuable chip midseason.

I'm just not sure it would be enough though. To really make them think about it, you'd probably have to throw in Telfair.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota wants compensation to let Flip go*

Hey y'all, the world will not end tomorrow.....you can quote me on that!

For real though, the only way Minny even thinks about giving us KG is if we give up way too much. But it's a moot point. We are the last team they would deal with since we're division rivals now. Finally, they wont trade Garnett unless he demands a trade which hasn't happen and probably wont.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

hobojoe, the problem is that one man can not do it all. Garnett has pretty much proved that over the last few years in Minny. He can't do it by himself. So what good does it do us to trade our whole team to get him? Yes... his name is Kevin Garnett and he's one of, if not THE, best players in the league. But if the Blazers were to give up their entire team to get him what would it accomplish? 

Would you blow up an entire team to get KG? He aint no spring chicken... That's why I personally would hate to give up this player or that player. I realize that one man only has so much value in this league. Not even MJ could do it alone.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> hobojoe, the problem is that one man can not do it all. Garnett has pretty much proved that over the last few years in Minny. He can't do it by himself. So what good does it do us to trade our whole team to get him? Yes... his name is Kevin Garnett and he's one of, if not THE, best players in the league. But if the Blazers were to give up their entire team to get him what would it accomplish?
> 
> Would you blow up an entire team to get KG? He aint no spring chicken... That's why I personally would hate to give up this player or that player. I realize that one man only has so much value in this league. Not even MJ could do it alone.


Even in my trade scenario, which is giving up a whole lot, you are still left with (if you can keep Telfair):

Telfair
Monia/Anderson
Garnett/Miles/Patterson
Randolph
Ratliff/Ha

Fill in gaps with the MLE, high 2nd round pick, and a trade involving Patterson.

That team is waaay better than what we have now and as Telfair and Monia come into their own, it would be approaching contender status. 

If Randolph took a while to come back healthy, start Miles at SF and Garnett at PF until he is back. When he comes back, it would probably be a good idea to run the following starting lineup...

Telfair
Monia
Miles
Randolph
Garnett

And have Ratliff come off the bench. It's definitely a playoff team with the potential to be much more, but again... unless Garnett demands a trade and we get lucky - pipe dream.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> hobojoe, the problem is that one man can not do it all. Garnett has pretty much proved that over the last few years in Minny. He can't do it by himself. So what good does it do us to trade our whole team to get him? Yes... his name is Kevin Garnett and he's one of, if not THE, best players in the league. But if the Blazers were to give up their entire team to get him what would it accomplish?
> 
> Would you blow up an entire team to get KG? He aint no spring chicken... That's why I personally would hate to give up this player or that player. I realize that one man only has so much value in this league. Not even MJ could do it alone.


 :clap:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Even in my trade scenario, which is giving up a whole lot, you are still left with (if you can keep Telfair):
> 
> Telfair
> Monia/Anderson
> ...


B.R.: I thought your scenario brought back Wally too?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Garnett may just be a year under 30, but you also have to remember he came out of high school, so there's more NBA wear and tear on him than a typical 29 year old NBA player. he'll probably be out of his prime by 32 or 33, which is about the time that we finally recover from giving up all our young talent to get this deal done. 

yeah, we'd probably make the playoffs most years, but we aren't likely to win a championship before his game starts going south.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> B.R.: I thought your scenario brought back Wally too?


Good point. Still not a great team though.

I didn't realize Garnett was pushing 30... wow, where has all the time gone?! 

I think it would definitely be worth doing if they could hold on to Telfair, Outlaw and Przybilla, but that doesn't seem likely...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Good thread.

I have a few thoughts:

1) A front line of KG, Randolph and Przybilla sounds awesome but is it a mirage? The Wolves found that KG could play SF, but it seems as though they've discovered that he's best at PF. If this is true, then it would appear that Randolph would have to go - either in the trade for KG or in a separate deal - allowing one of the young guns (Outlaw, Khyrapa, etc.) to start at SF.

2) If Minnesota is going to throw in a player to match salaries, I have a hunch they'd rather include Ervin Johnson instead of Cassell. Sam is a headcase, but he's in the last year of his deal and could be used as trade bait elsewhere if they decide to deal him. Cassell's contract makes him a tradeable commodity - I don't think the same can be said for E. Johnson.

3) Portland would almost certainly have to include at least one more 1st round pick into the mix to convince the Wolves to take the deal.

4) I'd love to see KG in a Blazer uniform....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I agree I would think Minny woud at least demand Zach

Building it backwards, as Storyteller mentions

C Przybilla, Ratliff, HA
PF Garnett
SF Outlaw, Khryapa
SG ?, Monia, Frahm?
PG Telfair


Leaving Randolph, Rahim?, Damon?, NVE, DA, Darius and Ruben as trade bait

NVE's expendable contract may help out in the deal

We may be able to ship off a combination of them with addeed incentives and get KG and another player in return

If you could score KG and Wally it would be a grand salamie


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> If you could score KG and Wally it would be a grand salamie


I agree with the thought that it'd be great to see KG in Portland and I agree that it seems at least remotely possible. That said, don't KG and Wally fit together sorta like Shaq and Kobe? It seems to me there's been a lot of friction between the two of them over the years and bringing both in might be asking for more trouble that it'd be worth and/or one or the other might nix the trade if they were to both go? 

:whoknows:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I will probably get flamed for this but as far as I am concerend trade anyone but Pryzbilla, Telfair, Kryhapa, Monia, and Outlaw, and maybe Ha. Move whoever else it takes to get Garnett.

nfire: :rocket:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> I will probably get flamed for this but as far as I am concerend trade anyone but Pryzbilla, Telfair, Kryhapa, Monia, and Outlaw, and maybe Ha. Move whoever else it takes to get Garnett.


Look at it this way...

Garnett is a recent MVP winner.

Portland is a terrible team.

No team is going to be able to pick up an MVP without giving up many (or all) of its best trading chips, let alone a terrible team.

Also, do we really need to keep Khryapa, Monia and Outlaw? Sure, it would be nice, but they all play pretty much the same position. It wouldn't hurt to lose one of them. And if Przybilla makes the deal work, you let him go, especially if it seems that we won't be able to re-sign him after next season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Look at it this way...
> 
> Garnett is a recent MVP winner.
> 
> ...


Mr O'neal, you have a phone call on line 1.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

The chances of Garnett ending up a Blazer are about as remote as me suiting up next year.

This is just silly to discuss.

Further, Garnett isn't the answer to this team's issues. You all are so caught on getting a superstar, you don't see that this team needs glue and a deeper bench. It needs more guys like Ruben. 

Outside of that, they have decent pieces (outside of Randolph, I don't think he fits the longterm style for this team).

Play.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

But we do need a go to guy. Zach isn't that guy, we are asking him to be the guy Sheed never turned out to be. He just can't pick the team up on his shoulders and carry the team. I think that we need that so that the role players we have can play their roles. We need a superstar. Do whatever it takes to get one.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> The chances of Garnett ending up a Blazer are about as remote as me suiting up next year.
> 
> This is just silly to discuss.


Posters making the Shaq to Miami trade annalogy are overlooking he was traded to the other conference and a looooong ways away from LA. I'd put the chances of Minni trading the face of their franchise to a inter-division rival right about even with me winning the lottery, and I don't buy lottery tickets. 

No matter how many zeros you want to carry it out to, sorry but no chance.

STOMP


----------

